# Laptop Pci Kommunikationsdriver



## Kaewon (13. November 2003)

Hallo Ihrs!


Hab folgendes Problem:

Habe letztens meinen Laptop formatiert und auch gleichzeitig von Win98 auf Win2k gewechselt. Also formatiert und Win2k installed. Ich musste den Pc restarten und nun sehe ich nach dem Ladebildschirm von Wnidows nur noch schwarzes Bild. Ich denke es liegt an der Graka. Son nun bin ich dann mal in den abesicherten Modus und da komm ich ins Win rein. Hab dann den Treiber für die Graka installed (graka: trident cyberblade-i7), aber er zeigt mir an, dass der PCI-Kommunikationscontroller keinen Treiber hat. Frage: Was muss ich da installen, wo bekomm ich es her? Wen das nicht zutrifft, was für ein Problem is das?

danke schon mal im voraus


mfg


----------

